# Does your PD give an EMT Stipend?



## Billy2 (Mar 30, 2004)

All I am trying to get an emt stipend for my department. If you get one or know of a department that does can you please pm me or post below.

Please include agency name, amount of stipend and if training is done on OT or not.

Thanks

Bill


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

PM sent


----------

